# XP To Vista File Transfer..?



## Netarangi (Dec 25, 2006)

Here's the story..

I have a German student living with me for 9 months and he saw me playing Counter Strike Source the other day and he wants to play me over LAN, but he doesn't have it on his laptop which is Vista. I downloaded Steam for him and logged on my account on steam, but I'm wanting to send my whole Steam folder to his computer so he has CSS so we can play eachother.. 

One other problem is that his laptop is Vista GERMAN. And I can't understand it.. 

But I will overcome that soon, can somebody please give me a very easy to use program that we can both install and connect to eachother so I can send him it?

Please be serious when you reply and try to be fast please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

While it is possible to transfer files and folders across XP to Vista, I am wondering in the case of Steam if it will work. Is he, for example, using the German version of Steam, or the English version? If you are using the English version, and he is using the German version, I think (I could be mistaken) he may need to download it via Steam so he can get the localized german language version of CSS.


----------

